# Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Florida



## Tony Swinney (2 Jul 2009)

From the Florida Tirbune:

"At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.. 

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into the canines."

Scroll down to see the remarkable photograph below courtesy of Nature Magazine. 

Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator. "


----------



## samc (2 Jul 2009)

you had me there


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jul 2009)

Poor croc.


----------



## CeeBee (2 Jul 2009)

Not at all what I expected!


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2009)

HAHAHA nice one


----------



## paul.in.kendal (2 Jul 2009)

That's a cracker!


----------



## Simon D (3 Jul 2009)

Oh you teaser tonser!


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jul 2009)

And heres me, sitting having a brows with a brew thinking "i aint gonna look till i've read it all, fair play to the dogs" and then that, THANKS


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> And heres me, sitting having a brows with a brew thinking "i aint gonna look till i've read it all, fair play to the dogs" and then that, THANKS


  

i thought & did exactly the same thing :!:


----------



## mr. luke (6 Jul 2009)

hah


----------



## Joecoral (6 Jul 2009)




----------

